# Advice Needed



## Zaxima (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey guys. Brand new to these forums. Real quick...... I bought a 2004 Maxima and I really want to increase the Torque. I am used to Muscle cars so this is going to be a little new to me. I looked up Turbo kits and supercharger kits but I cannot seem to find anything that goes past 2001. Am I missing something here? I want to make my new grocery getter a sleeper but I cannot do that on small mods. Please help.. 

Zaxima


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

If you are used to muscle cars, imports will be a disappointment as far as torque. I , as well, started with muscle and now have come to enjoy my Maxima. I like getting almost twenty per gallon and still having somewhat respectable performance. Plus it handles WAAAYY better than any muscle car did.

I found with my 90 Max, I had to do a lot of searching to find anything, and sometimes I had to get pretty inventive with my googling. I found for engine mods, I googled the engine code and not the body style and it opened up more information.

I am sorry that I cannot give you more specific info, but i hope this will help you a little. good luck.


----------

